# Yoruba's ZZ progression thread



## Yoruba (Jul 12, 2021)

I made this to finally stop procrastinating improvement. 

Right now im averaging high 9, with my splits standing at 1.7/4.6/3.3 (eocross/f2l/last layer)

The goal is to be sub 8 global, but i still have a few things to learn before that (2 sided pll recognition and planning eocross in 15 seconds)


----------



## Yoruba (Jul 19, 2021)

So for the past week i decided to do around 50 solves a day with stackmat.

I didn't see any improvement, but i saw that my inspection time dropped to like 30 seconds, which is good for me.

Also almost learned 2 sided pll recognition, only have g perms left. After that i will start learning T ZBLL and relearn U ZBLL with twisty pll recognition.

For this week i will mainly focus on practicing my f2l by drilling last slot cases and using this eof2l trainer: https://gyroninja.net/timer/?customScramble=0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7|0,1,2,3,8,9,10,11|0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7|||||


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 19, 2021)

Yoruba said:


> So for the past week i decided to do around 50 solves a day with stackmat.
> 
> I didn't see any improvement, but i saw that my inspection time dropped to like 30 seconds, which is good for me.
> 
> ...


What is twisty pll recog?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jul 19, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> What is twisty pll recog?


You recog CP to know whether your underlying PLL is EPLL, diag, or adjacent swap. Then you mentally twist the UFR corner and look at the UF and UR edges and that mentally oriented UFR corner to recog the PLL to do ZB recog from any angle.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 19, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> You recog CP to know whether your underlying PLL is EPLL, diag, or adjacent swap. Then you mentally twist the UFR corner and look at the UF and UR edges and that mentally oriented UFR corner to recog the PLL to do ZB recog from any angle.


Is this an acceptable method of recognition? How does it compare to other methods?


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 19, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Is this an acceptable method of recognition? How does it compare to other methods?


It's a good method for recognition. There are other methods as well. You can also come up with your own system. Use whatever you prefer


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jul 19, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Is this an acceptable method of recognition? How does it compare to other methods?


It’s a very acceptable method. It’s very similar to Baum-Harris which is one of the standard accepted ways.


----------

